# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  هل تنصحين بالزواج من طيار

## برميتي

ممممممممم ما بتشوفينه إلا يوم الملجه بعد يمكن يطرش حد يخلص الموضوع عنه 

والله ما آدري

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## مهرة بلا فارس

اهم شي دينه واخلاقة ... حلو يكون طيار تطيرين وياه كل مكان 
الله يوفقج

----------


## الجـــوريـــ

حبيبتي .. وااايدين ماااخذين ريايييل شغلتهم مب طياااار .. وشوفيهن هن في اماااره ورياييلهن ف بووظبي ومتحملات وصاابرات واتخيلي عندهم عيااال بعد .. عاااادي .. الدنيا طيبه وماااشيه ..

اهم شي معدنه .. اذا ريااااال والنعم فيه استخيري وربي يكتب لج اللي فيه الخير انشالله  :Smile:

----------


## تاجرة عادية

*هلا اختي ومرحبا بج .. 

اول شيء الاخلاق ويصلي وووجي ... بعدين صلاة الاستخارة ,,, واذا حسيتي براحة شو المانع ترفضين ..كل الناس تشتغل ووودااااوم بساعات عشان الرزق ., حلاتة يشتغل عشان يلمج ويلم عيالج ،،، 

الله يرزززقج بالريال الصالح امين ,,, وووتفرحينا عن قريب ان شاء الله ,,,* اللهم لا اله الا انت .. سبحانك .. اني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## برميتي

> مشكووره عنوووني على الرد .. هو طلب انه يشوووفني ... بس عقب قالولي انه مشغول وعنده دوام ... 
> قلت بستشيركن اذا تنصحني ..او لا .. 
> واذا تعرفن تجارب زواج ب طيار سواء كانت التجارب ناجحه او فاشله .. لا تبخلن عليه ...


 

والله يمكن البنات يفوللج في حريم صابرات وغيره بس ترى هالشئ متعب لج وله مب كل حد يصبر ياريت تعدين النظر وتشوفين شو وضعج وتصلين الإستخاره ترى والله شئ صعب مب هين 


توكلي على الله

----------


## الجـــوريـــ

> غناتي... انا شغلي ف مجال البترووول وماخذ وقتي... ودوم اتمنى اللي بياخذني واحد شغله اسبوعين اسبوعين... او اسبوع اسبوع..يعني ما يكووون 24 ساعه وياااي. عشااان ما اظلمه معاااي... لاني ارد البيت منتهيه ومالي بارض لاي شي... 
> او اني اضحي بشغلي وايلس ف البيت ...
> اللي حلو ف الطيار انه مب دوم وياااي... بس مادري احس شغلهم كله ويا مضيفات وجيه .. ماعرف قلت احس استشيركن فديتكن.. ادريبكن ما تقصرن... 
> 
> ومشكووووره الغلا على ردج..


في مجااال البتروول ===> حذاالنا يعني 

مو كأني طلعت برع الموضوع ===> مناااااااك  :Big Grin: 

حبيبتي .. شو يعني لو كاااان شغله ويا المضيفاااات عااادي . وييييييه لو اتشووفين مكاااااان شغلي .. الريايييل عيونهم عشر عشر ع الحريم اللي ف الدوااام وهذيل مب طياارين .. عااادي 

كبري عقلج .. الحريم ف كل مكااان .. لا اتعورين راااسج ف هالسوااالف .. 

عني حد من الاهل ماااخذه طيااار عااااادي .. بس هذا طياااار قوووم بو عبووود بس يسووقون شرق اسيا  :Big Grin: 

لا اتحاااتين انتي بس استخيري وادعي رب العااالمين .. 

تعااالي انتي مره طلبتي اضيفج بس ما رديت عليييج انشغلت ^^

----------


## برميتي

> غناتي... انا شغلي ف مجال البترووول وماخذ وقتي... ودوم اتمنى اللي بياخذني واحد شغله اسبوعين اسبوعين... او اسبوع اسبوع..يعني ما يكووون 24 ساعه وياااي. عشااان ما اظلمه معاااي... لاني ارد البيت منتهيه ومالي بارض لاي شي... 
> او اني اضحي بشغلي وايلس ف البيت ...
> اللي حلو ف الطيار انه مب دوم وياااي... بس مادري احس شغلهم كله ويا مضيفات وجيه .. ماعرف قلت احس استشيركن فديتكن.. ادريبكن ما تقصرن... 
> 
> ومشكووووره الغلا على ردج..


 

بصراحه يوم قريت ردج فهمت الوضع صح تناسبينه من هالناحيه يعني من ناحيت الدوام


الله يوفقج

----------


## حبي انت

اهم شي معدنه

----------


## عواااشه

ليييش اختي بالعكس الطياااار مطلوب ههه اخواني طيارين بالجيش والحمد لله عايشين حياتهم كالسمن على العسل الحمد لله ..........لكن مدري انتي اللي خاطببنج طيار شووه؟؟ لو مال االسفر مدري الصراحه لكن مال الجيش والشرطه عادي حالهم حال اي موظف لكن الخوف على الخطر عليه الله يوفق اخواني من الشر يا رب ويحفظهم يا رب

----------


## ابتسامة قمر

همممم 

يمكن بيكون مشغول بزيادة مادري والله


اهم شيء اللي يريحج 

واذا انتي مرتاحة والريال زين الله يوفقج ^^

----------


## رياانة العوود

الله يسعدج ويوفقج يا رب 

إختي ريلها طيار والحمدلله مرتاحه 

استخيري غناتي

----------


## tooo.ta

حبيبـتي اسخيـري واتوكلـي على الله دام ان الريـال أخلاقه زيـنه..

ولو على طبيعة الشغـل..أحس مب شـرط انه طيـار بيكون مشغـول عنج طول الوقـت وإذا كان يشتغل في شغلة ثـانية بيتم مجابلنج!
هالشـي يعتمد على شخصيـة الواحد..

وياما بنات يشتكـن من بعد الريـل وان الريـال مب متفيج لهن بالرغم ان الريـل دوامه جدا عـادي ما فيه سفـر وغيره..والعكس صحيـح..

 :Smile: 
وعن سـالفة المضيفات..ترى الحريم في كـل مكان ولازم تكون بينكم ثقـه..

والله يـوفقج..

----------


## ظبيانية خقاقة

انا اخوي طيار ومتزوج ومرتااااح الحمدلله

----------


## جنون الكون

*

حبوبه هب شرط طيار ترفضينه ....

بالعكس البنات يفتخرون لما ياخذون طيار .... مهنه حلوة .....

بقولج عن تجربة اختي ...

ريلها طيار .... في البداية كانت سفراته قليلة وعقب فترة زادت بس الحلو انها تشتاق له

وعلى كل ما يوصل البلاد تقدر انها تغير جو وياه جنهم في اول ايامهم ....

والحمدلله عايشة مرتاحة وياه وعندها منه 4 ما شاء الله ....

الريال اهم شي اخلاقه ودينه ...لا تعيبه مهنته ولا جيبه ....

استخيري والله يوفقج الغلا .....*

----------


## esm_3la_msama

الله يرزززقج بالريال الصالح
ويقدم اللي فيه الخير

----------


## انفاسك هواي

عل حسبج انتي ننحملي بعد الريال عنج اوقات وايد ؟

----------


## انثى بس غير

اتوكلي على الله دامه ريال زين وخلوق ومصلي وخايف ربه 

ربي يوفقج ويكتب اللي فيه الزين

----------


## *عواش*

عني انااااااااا مابوافق لانه كل يوم فبلاد وشغله تعب ونادر ماتجوفنيه

قبل كنت اتمنى اخذ طيار ^ ^

----------


## دريمه

بنت اخوي ماخذه طيار
وعادي عايشه حياتها والحمدلله 
بس انا ماتعيبني الوظيفه لانه ممكن يزقرونه في اي وقت ويتم مسافر كم يوم ومرات يقول برجع اليوم الفلاني ويرجع عقبها بكم يوم يعني حياتج بتكون انتظار في انتظار واذا ماعنده رحلات طبعا بيكون بطالي سهر بالليل ورقاد لين العصر لانه ماعنده شغل .. اذا انت ترومين تتاقلمين الله يوفقج يارب وهي وظيفه مب سيئه لهالدرجه
يعتمد على مدى تاقلمج وصبرج

----------


## حلوه وقموره

انا انصحج لاتاخذين طيار لانه في بنات مايعرفن البلاوي الي تستوي انا اعرف

لانه ربيعتي كان خاطبنها طيار ويسوي عمره شريف مكه بس هو يقول عن البلاوي على اساس

انه مب هو ربعه يقول كل الطيارين يرقدن مع المضيفات تررى فيه وايد جنسيات واشكال وانواع

ولازم يختلط معاهم بكل سفره لانه كل سفره يتغيرن مغربيه اجنبيه فلبينيه المهم قال انه كل

مايتعب وجي هي تي وتقدم له الاكل وكملي الباجي لانه له غرفه خاصه

المهم عقب كشفت ربيعتي انه منهم وودرته لانه كل يوم ببلاد وكل يوم يخالط حريم ومضيفات 

بالطياره ومالهم امان وصعب توثقين بريال هالزمن وخاصه هو يكون بفتنه وعنده 

الفرصه لانه يسافر ومحد يشوفه طبعا لو كان مايخاف ربه ولو يخاف ربه وهالنادر

توكلي على الله وانتي اسالي وشوفي بس حبيت اقولج قصه ربيعتي الي كان خطيبها طيار

وكل يوم مضيفات وعفسه والله يوفقج

----------


## " كلي شموخ "

الله يوفقج ويسعدج يا رب

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

اب

اب

----------


## الغنادير

طيار حربي او مدني؟؟

----------


## عمةالدلع

تقريبا كنت في وضعج من فترة بس للاسف ما كان في نصيب وكان رايي من رايج.. لان طبيعة شغلي كانت نفس طبيعة شغلج بس انا في مستشفى بعيد عن امارة سكني ..
يعني شرات بنات الجامعة..الويك اند في البيت وكانت طبيعة شغلةالطيار تناسبني بس ما عرفنا نوصل له اذا بغينا نكمل الموضوع بسبة جدول اسفاره واستخرت بس ماشي نصيب والحمد لله عكل حال .
لكن شو بتسوين اذا طلب منج ريلج تقعدين في البيت وأصر على هالشي؟
او اذ ااستمريتي بالشغل اتوقع لازم تكوني ساكنة في بيت اهله او اهلج حسب الي يناسبكم عشان اذا لا سمح الله شي صار.
وبالاخير استخيري..
والله يوفقج

----------


## Fafi

اتخبروو عن أخلاقه وو كيف علاقته ويا ربه .. بتعرفين هو كيف .. 
لوو ما كان يبا الحلال ما قال ابغي اعرس .. وهذاا شغل .. مستحيل يكون علاقات ويا الموضفين اللي تحته .. 

حبيبتي اتوكلي على الله .. و الله يسوي اللي فيه الخير إن شاء الله

----------


## بين نارين

ماعرف الصراحه 
بس ربي يوفقج ويتمم لج على خير
استخيري ربج غناتي

^^

----------


## أم دانووه

توكلي على الله و تزوجي و يوم ظروفكم تصير زينة و تجي 

و يصير عندكم عيال كل واحد منكم ممكن يقل شغله او تغيرونه 

و تجي بترتاحون اكثر ..انا ريلي خطبني و بسبة هالشي قعدت أفكر سنتين 

و بعدها طلب ....يشتغل بالارض و الحمد لله وافقو له بعد فترة و الحمد لله 

ألحينه أشوفه و مرتاحة قبل ما كنت حابة الموضوع واااااايد 

و الله بييسر الامر الغالية السفر جدا متعب وااايد فوق ما تتصورين 

لكن مميزاته اوكي و هالشي بيساعدكم في حياتكم 

المضيفات واااايد صح ؟؟؟ّ!!!!

لكن طلب الزواج منج انتي مومن وحدة منهن ....يعي شاارنج انتي 


بتكون مبينكم اتصالات و إذا عدج إجازة عادي سافري معااااه وااايد حلوووو

----------


## ahlamthani

الله الموفق

----------


## سماري قماري

الله ييسرلج امورج ويرزقج ع قد نيتج

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

ماخاب من استخار ولا من استشار يا حلاته لما تاخذين طيار واطيرين وياه

----------


## بنت الشوامس 2

شو مانع اذ كانت اخلاقه اوك.... وااايد ناس تزوجو من طيارين والحمد لله اتسقروا في دنياااهم وحياتهم

----------


## m!ss.p!nk!sh

استخيري الغالية 

ان شاء الله يجدم لج الخير

----------


## سيده طموحه

> *هلا اختي ومرحبا بج .. 
> 
> اول شيء الاخلاق ويصلي وووجي ... بعدين صلاة الاستخارة ,,, واذا حسيتي براحة شو المانع ترفضين ..كل الناس تشتغل ووودااااوم بساعات عشان الرزق ., حلاتة يشتغل عشان يلمج ويلم عيالج ،،، 
> 
> الله يرزززقج بالريال الصالح امين ,,, وووتفرحينا عن قريب ان شاء الله ,,,* اللهم لا اله الا انت .. سبحانك .. اني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## uae lolo

بالعكس وااايد ماشاءالله عدنا طيارين الحمدالله حريمهم مرتاحات لانه السفرة مااطول اكثر عن يومين او بالكثير ثلاث ايام او اسبوع

----------


## { .. مذهلــهـ

أيا كانت وظيفته

المهم اخلاقه اختي العزيزة

لو شفتي ان اخلاقه ممتازة و محافظ على صلاته و دينه 

توكلي على الله 

ولو شكيتي في اخلاقه .. ربي يوفقج مع غيره

استخيري .. و الله يكتب لج الخير


 :Smile:

----------


## يا الله

هي اختي عندنا واحد من الاهل طيار..
وعادي حياته ماشيه وبالعكس شغله مب عيب
ولا فيه شي بالعكس تشتاقون لبعض أكثر..

----------


## أحلى غراام

نصيييييحه لاتخلين راايج يعتمد على تجاارب غيرج 

انتي استخيري واذا لج خيره الله بييسرلج اموررج ^^ هاذا يعتمد على شخصية الرياال وأخلااقه مب على المهنه 


اذا هوو متلزم ماعليه من الخرااب والدمار في الوظيفه نفسهاا تراا السلبياات في كل مكاان وفي كل شغله 


الله يوفقج واييسرلج امورج اذا لج خيره معااه

----------


## صمتوهـ

أنـآ اخويه طيـآر ومن احسن ما يكوون

ومتزوج و مرتاح ع الاخر وحتى زووجته

والله انه احس الطياارييين بعد غاااوييييين شرى اخوويه

^^ هع

الله يوفقج اهم شي الدين

----------


## خواطر الانثى

> نصيييييحه لاتخلين راايج يعتمد على تجاارب غيرج 
> 
> انتي استخيري واذا لج خيره الله بييسرلج اموررج ^^ هاذا يعتمد على شخصية الرياال وأخلااقه مب على المهنه 
> 
> 
> اذا هوو متلزم ماعليه من الخرااب والدمار في الوظيفه نفسهاا تراا السلبياات في كل مكاان وفي كل شغله 
> 
> 
> الله يوفقج واييسرلج امورج اذا لج خيره معااه

----------


## نــــوره

لا تسألين الناس بس

أسألي رب العالمين

استخيري 

و يلسي على سيادتج سألي رب العالمين و ناجيه و استشيريه

قولي يارب العالمين

يا عالم الغيب و الشهاده 

وحدك العالم ان كان .................يصلحلي كزوج و أب أسره 

يارب يسر لي ان كان زواجي منه خير و صلاح

و اصرفه عني ان كان زواجي منه شر 

و الي فخاطرج قوليه


يوم ادعي واااااااايد ارتاح يوم اقول هالعباره (يارب يا من أحن عليه من أبي و أمي)

----------


## LouisVuitton

عادي الطياريين محترمين .. ان شاء الله نسمع خبر حلو جريب  :Smile:

----------


## مروهاج

والله دوام الريال مايحدد اخلاقه او نجاح او فشل زواجه
والله بيسهل امورج

----------


## ام سيفوه1

الصراحة أني ما أحترم مجال الطيران لأن هاي الوسط زفت في زفت مع أن في الناس ما عليهم كلام و محترمين 
لكن المتل الشعبي *يقول السمكة الخايسة تخيس السمك كله*
يعني صاحب السمعة السيئة إذا خالط الناس الجيدين فانهم سيتأثرون به ويصبحون مثله

مرة كنت أسولف مع مضيفة عربية خلال رحلة وجها كان كان وجهها معبس و طلبت مني أدعي لها الله يفرج عنها و يرزقها بوظيفة محترمة تناسب تقاليدها و عاداتها.
استغربت و قلتلها ليش شو سبب , قالت لي تعبت من تحرشات الي مالها نهاية عاد أنا قلتلها القانون يعاقب أي مسافر تحرش بمضيفة تفاجئت و قالت أي مسافرين أي خرابيط قتلها عيل منو؟؟؟ والصدمة انا قصدها الموظفين(طاقم الطيارة و فهمتو شو قصدي ..).

أحين تخيلي ريلج برع البلاد في فندق ويا طاقم الطيارة و مضيفات في دولة أجنبية و استضافهم مسؤول من جهة حكومية أجنيبية و عزمهم كلهم و مجبور عليه يوافق لأن طبيعت عمله, لا و يدقون سوالف... أنا بصراحة ما أرضى 
أكل عيش و ماي و ريلي عدالي .
استخيري وادعي رب العاالمين وباذن الله بسير خير

----------


## BenToooH

بما انه طيار مدني يعني الوضع حلوو ^_^ 
لو طيار عسكري ولا غيره هذا ماتدرين متى يطلبونه فجأة!!
أما المدني يكون عنده جدول يعني يعرف هالشهر وين بيروح وشكثر يطول

والسفرات عادة ماتطول وايد (على حسب البلد) عادي نص يوم .. يومين .. ويوصل لاسبوع ماظن في أكثر

عندهم عدد معين من الساعات يطيرونها كل شهر .. وعلى هالأساس تكون السفرات (مب شرط كل شهر نفس الشي)

عن نفسي أحس اللي ريلها طيار صعب تداوم (راي شخصي)
لأن الأيام اللي ماعنده رحلة فيها بيكون قاعد فالبيت بطالي .. احس غلط هي فالدوام وهو فالبيت لوول

بس عادي لو متأقلمين عالوضع ^^ 

والطيارين بشكل عام معاشاتهم زينة .. يعني لو بغيتي تهدين شغلج لا تحاتين المصروف ^_* 
وكل ما تصير عنده رحلة حلوة سافري معاه  :Big Grin:  


احس الشغلة زينة ومب معقدة ... أهم شي اسألوا عدل عن أخلاقة ودينه واستخيري ... واللي الله كاتبه بيصير ^_^
لو محتارة فـ شي معين (نظام الشغل أو غيره) تقدرين تسألينه وقت النظرة الشرعية .. أو تخلين حد من اهلج يسأله 
لأني أتوقع في اختلاف بين شركات الطيران

وعن سالفة التحرشات وغيره
ترا أي بيئة مختلطة بيصير فيها هالسوالف ... واللي متمسك بـ دينه هو اللي ربي يثبته انشالله ومايتأثر باللي حوله

----------


## منار2009

الغاليه الطيران المدني شغله حلوه وراقيه بس اتخيري الطيران المدني يخليج تحسين انج فوق السحاب لوعني انا ياني طيار مدني بوافق لكن طبعا الاستخاره اهم

----------


## حلم المسافر

صلاة الأستخارة هي تهدي البال وترضيج 
دايما صلي حتى ولو بعد الملجة لين العرس ...
وربج كريم

----------


## بنت زاايد

استخيري وماعليج من لي هم ضد الفكررره ماخاب من استخاااار

اسال الله ان يسعدج ويوفقج معاااه

والناس باخلاقهااا ماعليج من احد

----------


## فديت النونو

> لا تسألين الناس بس
> 
> أسألي رب العالمين
> 
> استخيري 
> 
> و يلسي على سيادتج سألي رب العالمين و ناجيه و استشيريه
> 
> قولي يارب العالمين
> ...


 

أحلى رد قريته صح لسانج يا أختيه 

فديتج راعية البنز حبوبه انتي , بقولج شي واريح قلبج , ولا توترين عمرج بردود البنات,
أولا أسألوا عن الريال صلاته أخلاقه دينه سمعته و الخ .... , ومن ثم عليج يا حبيبتي 

بالإستخـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــارة , و ما خاب من إستخار, صدقيني إن كان هذا الخاطب
فيه الخير لج ربي بييسر لج هذا الزواج, وإذا كان شر لج ربي بيصرفه عنج وبيرزقج إلي أحسن عنه , فعليج ثم عليج بالإستخارة وتوكلي على الله لأنه محد يعرف الخير لج وين إلاهو الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد, وعسى الله يكتب لج إلي فيه الخير وييسر لج أمور حياتج كلها 
أمين يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام :Smile:

----------


## the duchess

ماشالله البنات ما قصروا ،، 


وانتي بعد اختيه يوووم بتستخيرين بتطمنين اكثر 

ووايد ريايل عندهم شغل مناوبات وفي حريم ريايل 15 يوم عندهم و 15 يوم في الدوام وفي حد بس في الويكند 


يعني اول شي ما بتتعودين بس ممكن تأقلميين عمرج 


وساعااات تكون سفرتهم في نفس اليوم يسير ويرجعلج  :Big Grin:  


ويالله نتريا الزغرووطه يا عرووسه

----------


## ᴥĦĭģĥ ħęᾷľšᴥ

انا خالي طيار

والله الطيار له مستقبل باهر

بس الحرمه تقع عليها المسوليه بالكامل

----------


## MaLaK^QaTaR

حبيبتي انا زوجي طيار .. ومستاسنه معاه الحمدلله ومرتاحه اخر راحه 
وأحلا شي ان الحياه مافيها روتين مانجابل بعض 24 ساعه وهالشي 
يخلي كل واحد فينا يشتاق للثاني .. داخله في السنه الثالثه الحين وعندي بنوته 
والحمدلله مستانسين .. جدوله يطلع قبل بداية كل شهر يعني يعرف الرحلات 
اللي عنده بالضبط وين ومتى وكم يوم ويعرف الايام اللي راح يقضيها في الدوحه 
وفي ايام يكون فيها ستاندباي يعني ممكن يتصلون فيه اذا احتاجوه , هو يتعب
في شغله الله يعينه ساعات يرجع الصبح ويسافر ف الليل لكن الوحده لازم
تقدر ظروف زوجها وكل كم شهر اسافر معاه اذا صادف ان عنده رحله طويله 
شوي وانا اجازه في نفس الوقت , لكن طبعا انسيه في الاعياد والمناسبات ماراح تضمنين
وجوده , حاله حال الدكتور والضابط والعسكري .
وماعليج حبيبتي من اللي يقول مضيفات وهالسوالف , صدقيني مثل ماقالو الخوات
ترا يعتمد على الرجال نفسه سواء طيار او عيار اللي يبي هالسوالف ماراح يضيع دربه
وانتي بعد استخيري رب العالمين واسئلي عن الرجال عدل والله يوفقج ان شاءالله

----------


## أميرة بلادي

الله يرزززقج بالريال الصالح امين

----------


## Hno0odah

انا عندي عمتيه ريلها طيار 
ولكن الحمد لله مرتاحه واتعودت على غيبته ظروف الشغل 
والحين ماشاء الله عندها منه 5 والحمد لله 
والحياه تمشي

----------


## TWIN MOON

الله يوفقج ختيه
اتوكلي على الله واتزوجي 
مب كل يوم بييج خطيب 
اهم شي الاستخارة 
وربي الموفق ان شاء الله

----------


## أم شموسة

الغلا اخوي طيار ولااا اصعب شي هيلوكبتر 

وناجح فحياته الحمدلله صح انه هاي الشغلة صعبة بس والله روووعه 

حرمته دوووم تحاتي بس الواحد يتوكل على الله 


اذا الوحدة حاسة انها بتحاتي وبصير مشاكل من هاشي

ماتوافق على حسب الوحدة

----------


## missGucci

شوفي هو على حسب الشخص
اذا معدنه واخلاقه زينه بترتاحين ان شالله
اخوي طيار ودومه مشغول يا عندهم دراسه
ولا دورة برع ولا مودينهم مهمة 
بس متزوج وعنده بنوته وهو في بوظبي وحرمته في الشارجه
بس الحمدلله وايد مرتاحين والكل يحسدهم على حياتهم  :Smile:

----------


## Anwaar

تعرفت على اكثر من وحده ازواجهم طيارين وما شاء الله مرتاحات واغلبهم شخصياتهم محترمه ووسيمين وطوال ما شاء الله  :Smile:  ولد عمي كان طيار من زمان بس عقب مسك زمام امور مهمه عالارض  :Smile: 

في حاله وحده بس كنت اعرفها.. ملج عليها طيهر وللاسف ما كان انسان سوي ومحترم وكان يقول لها عنده طلعه ميدانيه او مهمه وهو فعليا مواعد!!! استغفر الله لانها كشفت سيارته واقفه عند فندق وطرشت اخوها وكبس عليه!! كان فلم هندي بس الله خلصها منه... اتوقع هو الحاله الوحيده ولكل قاعده شواذ

----------


## يارب اسعدني

هلا حبوبه ...

او شي الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة و السلام قال:

" إذا جاءكم من ترضون دينه وخلقه فزوجوه إلا تفعلوه تكن فتنة في الأرض وفساد كبير " 

يعني هب عن الشغل وجي .. و لكن ادري انج خايفة ع حياتج 



عندي تجربة خالتي .....


متزوجة بطيار ... بس مب طيارات عاديه وتوه يعني 

ياخذ دورات و يطلبونه اي وقت ... بس هذا طبيعي 


بكره مع الايام و يوم بيستوي طيار ما بيدرب وايد 


لانه يعرف .....


والله يوفقج و يسعدج حبوبة لا تخلين شغلته توقف نصيبج

----------


## أم جودي71

اهلين --ان شاءالله ردي وقته مناسب


اعرف وحده متزوجه طيار عايشه حياة ولا اروع ماشاءالله

اولا هي مش مقصره ف شي معه 

2هو بعد الاسفار يجي مشتاق وحان للعائلة وما يقصر معهم بأي شئ

ماخلى بلد الا وشلها معه 



اهم شي وجود صفات فيه وفيها تهيأ لعيشة صح

والحياة الزوجية يبغى لها بعد لفترات حتى الواحد ما يمل 


موفقة

----------


## الغر الحشيم

شوفي فديتج كل شغله لها إيجابيات وسلبيات .. يعني ماشي وظيفة كامله في الدنيا ^_^

بس أهم شي أخلاق الريال ومعدنه وسمعته ودينه ..

واذا انتي متخوفه من وظيفته انا انصحج تمسكين ورقة وقلم وتكتبين السلبيات والإيجابيات وبعدها اتفكرين واتقررين  :Smile: 

انا عشت وايد تجارب من حولي كان فيها الزوج طيار وبعضها ناجحه وبعضها فاشله وكل قاعده لها شواذ .. يعني الوظيفة مب معيار تحكمين فيه على نجاح الزواج أو الفشل


اول شي بقولج بعض الايجابيات :

1- الامتيازات اللي يحصلها الطيار والحالة المادية الممتازة .. يعني بتضمنين مستقبل حلو لج ولعيالج

2- المكانة الاجتماعية المرموقة .. يعني تعرفين وظيفة الطيار لها مكانه في مجتمعنا ومطلوبه واحلى شي يوم يزقرونج حرمة الطيار وتحسين بالفخر ^_*

3- بيكون عندكم فرصة تشتاقون لبعض أكثر وتجددون الحب بينكم في كل رحلة يرجع منها وما بتحسين بالملل والروتين

4- ممكن تسافرين وياه في رحلاته الطويلة و تغيرون جو و شعور حلو يوم يكون ريلج الطيار وانتي طايره وياه على نفس الرحلة لول


و هذي بعض السلبيات :

1- بتكون المسؤولية الكبيرة عليج في تربية العيال لأنه معظم الوقت مسافر .. يعني لازم تكونين لهم الأم والأب في نفس الوقت ( مثل اللي ريلها يداوم في إمارة وهي في إمارة ثانية أو اللي ريلها دوامه شفتات ..الخ)

2- بيئة الدوام سمعتها مش ولا بد من ناحية الاختلاط بالمضيفات والاشياء اللي تستوي برع البلاد في السفر .. يعني بكون صريحة وياج احياناً يكون عندهم حفلة أو (بارتي) ومجبورين يحضرون وطبعاً فيها اختلاط وسوالف مع المضيفات وخمر للأسف و غيرها من المناكر ! .. و الريال اللي إيمانه ضعيف والتزامه بدينه عادي صعب انه يحافظ على نفسه في وسط هالمغريات والفتن

3- المضيفات وما أدراك ما المضيفات !! .. طبعاً مب الكل عشان ما اظلمهن وكل مكان في الزين والشين لكن السمجة الخايسه تخيّس باقي السمج .. يعني 90% منهن موتها وحياتها تسوي علاقة مع الكابتن وبالذات الجنسيات العربية المعروفة وخصوصاً اذا كان الكابتن مواطن و صغير و وسيم .. تخيلي لدرجة انه مره وحده منهن داخله على الكابتن و هو راقد في غرفته في الفندق و تعرض عليه نفسها وتسويله اغرائات ؟! وهذا غيض من فيض .. و في هالزمن منو اللي يقاوم هالفتن إلا من رحم ربي ؟! خصوصاً مع المغريات اللي يشوفونها في السفر

4- احياناً بتحتاجينه يكون وياج وما بتحصلينه لأن ظروف دوامه ما تسمحله .. مثلاً في المناسبات والاعياد احياناً يكون عندهم رحلات أو اذا انتي مريضة او حد من عيالج مريض أو انتي في حالة ولاده ..الخ .. يعني مب دوم يكون قريب منج وانتي طبعاً لازم تقدرين هالشي وتعذرينه


في النهاية كل شي قسمة ونصيب وما يصيبك الا نصيبك =)

عليج بالإستخارة ثم الإستخارة ثم الإستخارة و بتتسهل أمورج ان شاء الله ..

لكن أهم شي تسوين مثل ما قلتلج وتفكرين في الموضوع من كل النواحي وتستشيرين أصحاب الرأي والحكمة والخبرة في الحياة ..

الله يوفقج للي فيه الخير في دينج ودنياج

----------

